# Anyone have experience with old school Hifonics subs?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a HUGE OS Hifonics amp fan (VII and VIII). I've had a few and love them all. Back in the early / mid 90's they also had subs, but honestly I don't think I ever came across anyone who used them. Either they were junk or the market was so saturated that nobody bothered to carry them. The specs / construction on them do look nice. Has anyone ever had old school Hifonics subs? If so, how were they?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Bringing this thread back. Anyone use these?

Old School Hifonics WP104 Sub RARE 10" Pro Series DVC Subwoofer New Beast | eBay


----------

